# Fritzbox branding entfernen



## Chakka_cor (9. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da meine beiden Router nun ihren Dienst eingestellt haben, habe ich mich mal nach Ersatz umgeschaut.

Über einen Bekannten würde ich an die Fritzbox 7390 oder 7290 zu einem günstigen Preis rankommen.
Das einzige Problem ist, das beide von 1&1 sind ich aber bei der t-com.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das 1&1 branding zu entfernen damit es auch bei mir läuft?

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Hyper1on (9. September 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinnere reicht es einfach die aktuelle Firmware von der AVM Seite aufzuspielen um das Branding zu entfernen.

Ob das ueberhaupt noetig ist weis ich aber nicht, ich dachte man koenne in der Konfiguration einfach nen anderen Anbieter waehlen und dann seine Logindaten eintragen.


----------



## Combi (9. September 2011)

jo,geht auch so..
hatte von eltern ihre box bekommen,da die ,die ganz neue bekamen,hatte die fritzbox normal am laufen,als ich bei netcologne war..


----------



## K3n$! (9. September 2011)

Ich musste bei meiner Fritz!Box damals noch was ändern. 
Normalerweise ist nach der neuen Firmware immer noch das Branding drauf. 

--> Anleitung zum Ändern des "Branding" bei FritzBox - (auch) für DAUs


----------



## Lemiewings (9. September 2011)

Ich habe gerade mal nachgeguckt. Mit der neusten Firmware auf der 7270 gibt es sogar eine Eingabemaske für T-online. Sollte also ohne Probleme Funktionieren ohne das Branding zu entfernen.


----------



## K3n$! (9. September 2011)

@Lemiewings: Hast du denn eine originale oder eine "gebrandete" Fritz!Box ?

Auch bei den gebrandeten gibt es meistens die Eingabemasken. 
Trotzdem fehlen ab und an ein paar Funktionen.


----------



## Lemiewings (9. September 2011)

Ich hab ne 1&1 gebrandete, allerdings sieht man davon im Menü nichts außer "FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7270 v3 (UI)" UI für United Internet.
Hatte die damals kurz an einem T-Online Anschluss betrieben was problemlos ging. War nur ein bisschen doof die Zugangsdaten in diese "Universal"maske einzugeben, da es dort kein Feld für den Mitbenutzersuffix ect. gab. Aber seit irgendeinem Update scheints ja eine extra Maske zu geben.


----------



## Crymes (11. September 2011)

Ich würde mit Dr oben verlinkten Anleitung entbrannten, dann ein Recovery machen und du hast ne "originale", dauert weniger als 10 min.


----------



## Chakka_cor (12. September 2011)

Danke Euch allen,

hab auch mal beim Hersteller der Fritz nachgefragt, geht ohne Probleme, einfach nur die Daten von t-com unter sonstige Anbieter eingeben und fertig.


----------



## Lemiewings (12. September 2011)

Wie ich oben bereits erwähnte .


----------



## Chakka_cor (13. September 2011)

Lemiewings schrieb:


> Wie ich oben bereits erwähnte .



 Da haste recht  
aber ein Bekannter hat felsenfest Behauptet das geht so einfach nicht da muss an der Soft was geändert werden.


----------



## Lemiewings (13. September 2011)

Da ist dein Bekannter anscheinend noch auf einem alten stand . Und recht hatte er aber damit das an der Software was geändert werden muss, die muss nämlich auf ne neure Version geändert werden .


----------

